# Thinking of Switching to Xm signal issues question



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi, all I am thinking about going with xm once when my Sirius boombox expires next month. I wanted to know how good the signal is and will we lose signal at times like I do with Sirius? It seems to work fine but after about 20 minutes it goes out unless I put the antenna outside plus I cant get signal at all in the tv room. I think Sirius is a good product but I think the reason why people aren't sold on it yet is because of these issues. I do have about 6 trees on our property so that could be an issue. I know I can get an outside antenna but am not going to spend the extra money. I am still looking into HD radio at least I won't have the signal issues like I do with Sirius. Plus Omaha has a good market for radio. Just a few questions before I decide what to do. I also have xm music with D now so thats a plus. Just wanted to get some ideas. Max. BTW I have Sirius for the car and it works great.


----------



## Bobby94928 (May 12, 2003)

You need to have your antenna in a window that has south facing exposure. As an example, I have my XM antenna on an east facing window sill but it is looking south. It works great. You should be able to do the same with you Sirius antenna


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Sirius uses geosynchronous satellites, XM uses geostationary satellites so in a home environment XM may yield a better signal. You already have an outdoor antenna, the one that came with your boombox. Since a boombox is meant to be portable, I'd just get a couple Sirius home kit antennas off of eBay, mount them outside and run them to the rooms you listen to the boombox in so that way you can just jack in.

I've never had any reception issues with XM or Sirius at home or in my truck.


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

When I went to the aunts house with no repeaters I was able to get good XM reception by pointing my home antenna south to the window. I was not too close to the window and the reception was fine.


----------



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

Hey, all I just decided not to renew my Boombox for Sirius.I am also looking into upgrading my computer with some Wireless speakers with surround sound. That way I can listen to xm and sirius on line without worrying about losing signal in multiple rooms of the house. Problem where we live is we have too many trees and that interferes with the signal. Does anybody have any good suggestions for some wireless speakers? I have a dell computer.I have heard pro's and cons. Max.


----------



## jimmyv2000 (Feb 15, 2007)

My XM home antenna is on my dresser about a foot away from the window.
with the curtian closed i still get all 4 bars on my roady2.
There are NO repeaters in the area so its off the main satellite.
My home antenna faces south west.


----------



## marcmec (Sep 20, 2007)

I have an XM portable unit with a dock in my garage. My antenna is inside the garage behind an east facing aluminum garage door, with the antenna facing SE. My reception is fine, never any interruptions, even with the garage door closed. I also have several large fir trees to the South. I have had the unit in several different locations in the house with the external antenna in East facing windows with the antenna facing SE with no signal issues.


----------



## run2lax (Aug 24, 2007)

max1 said:


> Hi, all I am thinking about going with xm once when my Sirius boombox expires next month. I wanted to know how good the signal is and will we lose signal at times like I do with Sirius? It seems to work fine but after about 20 minutes it goes out unless I put the antenna outside plus I cant get signal at all in the tv room. I think Sirius is a good product but I think the reason why people aren't sold on it yet is because of these issues. I do have about 6 trees on our property so that could be an issue. I know I can get an outside antenna but am not going to spend the extra money. I am still looking into HD radio at least I won't have the signal issues like I do with Sirius. Plus Omaha has a good market for radio. Just a few questions before I decide what to do. I also have xm music with D now so thats a plus. Just wanted to get some ideas. Max. BTW I have Sirius for the car and it works great.


Xm reception much much stronger than Sirius on those home units. It almost always works indoors while Sirius never does, I have to string my indoor antenna out about 3 feet from the house and even then it loses signal sometimes, not alot but often enough to be aggravating as hell. OTOH, the outside antenna on the Sirius stilleto is built into the headphones thus it is tronger and pulls in a signal better than the little knob of an antenna on the Helix for XM.


----------



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

Hey, all ,I decided to get some Bose speakers for the computer and they work great and the sound is excellent. I have cancelled the boombox and in the processing of cancelling the stiletto problem with the stiletto I cant use it in the house but it works great when I walk. Plan to sell them to a couple of friends. I also got 2 nice c.crane radios and they work great now I get the fm stations and a few from distant cities that I like so i am set. I don't think will go with Sirius again expect for the car. I like I say nice idea but we just couldn't get proper signal. My next step will probably be Hd radio. Thanks for your input max.


----------

